# Pinless blades suck!



## Brucio (29 Nov 2007)

I have nothing but admiration for those people who use pinless blades to make things with. No wonder people are always writing in, asking where they can get new clamps for their scrollsaws.
I bought some of those blades that I'd only read about (double tooth, reverse tooth, grade 2, grade 4, etc) from the Hegner stand at the Harrogate Show last weekend.
The damn things won't stay in the bottom clamp!
Well, I tell a lie: some did, long enough for me to cut an ornament out.
A 4" diameter circle, with 16 curved inside cuts. It took over an hour, and I used three blades! They only lasted twenty minutes, and you could _feel_ the smooth part of the teeth!
I tried a second ornament, and couldn't get the blades to stay in long enough to make a single cut. That one ended in the bin....
I think I'll stick with my pinned blades; not only do they last longer, they stay in the saw!
Bruce


----------



## Carter Johnson (29 Nov 2007)

I could never cut the puzzles that I make with pin-end blades. Similarly, work that requires very small holes to insert the blades for fretwork can only use blades without the pin obstruction at the end. For maneuverability and versatility, plain-end blades are a necessity.

The answer to your problems, in my humble opinion, probably rests with your saw.

Carter


----------



## chrispuzzle (29 Nov 2007)

Wow, you make those lovely puzzle boxes with pinned blades? I'm impressed.

Obviously without knowing the SIP clamps I can't tell what the trouble is but I am surprised they won't hold a pinless blade. Have you inspected the inner surface of the clamps for imperfections, for example, if there is a burr it might stop the clamps from gripping properly.


----------



## Gill (30 Nov 2007)

I suspect Chris may have identified the problem. I'd try lightly running some abrasive paper on the inside of the clamps and see if that cures the problem. Just to be sure, when you insert your next pinless blade it would be worth giving the top and bottom of the blade a light sanding too. I've even seen it suggested that gluing small pieces of fine abrasive paper inside the clamps can be beneficial.

There's also the possibility that you may have grease inside the clamps; rubbing a spot of paraffin (or similar  ) inside them might also help.

Pinless blades are generally much finer than pin-ended blades so they don't normally last as long. I find that slowing the saw speed down doesn't slow the cutting process too much and extends the longevity considerably. However, if you prefer using pin-ended blades instead it would be silly to make any changes which might reduce your enjoyment of scrolling. After all, your puzzle boxes bear witness to the fact that it's possible to make lovely work using pin-ended blades.

Gill


----------



## Brucio (30 Nov 2007)

I think Gill's reply is the answer...I _did_ manage to cut a jigsaw puzzle of sixty pieces just the other week, with one very thin pinless blade, which stayed in place the whole time.
So I was annoyed that it took so long with this little round ornament, and wondering what I was doing wrong.
Gill's answer reminded me that when I cut the jigsaw, I rubbed the ends of the blades with sandpaper, and they held okay.
I was doubly annoyed with myself for not remembering to do that this time.
So now I've stuck a note on the saw: "Pinless blades+sandpaper=calmer atmosphere".
...and yes, every puzzle box I've made, I've used pinned blades.
bruce


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dec 2007)

Hi Bruce,
Save yourself a lot of hassle by roughing the faces of the clamps instead of sanding the ends of each blade every time!
What I've done in the past is get a small piece of sandpaper that's about 100 grit and fold it in half. I then placed it in the clamp and gently closed the clamp screw until it just touches the sandpaper. As the sandpaper is folded this will do both faces at once. Gently rub the sandpaper up and down a couple of times keeping the paper as vertical as possible. Close the clamp screw a little tighter and repeat.

Hope this helps,

Alan


----------



## Pajaro Petes (7 Dec 2007)

I find that if I sand the ends of the blades with some very fine sandpaper. It helps with the blade slipping out. I am new to this forum. So far so good.


----------



## Brucio (8 Dec 2007)

I'll try roughening the clamps as well as the blades.
The bottom clamp is deep inside the saw: not easy to get at, but it's possible I think.
I've read about this problem before-why didn't I remember?
Must be getting old I guess...
Bruce


----------



## Gill (8 Dec 2007)

Brucio":18446buz said:


> Must be getting old I guess...


In which case you must be doing something right! Getting old is better than the alternative option  .

Gill


----------

